# Accidently used coconut MILK instead of water...?!



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

I wanted to give my babies I am hand rearing a little hydration boost and accidentally used coconut milk instead of water. Will this harm them at all? Babies are about 3.5 - 4.5 weeks old.

Thanks.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe they should be fine. =) The only thing that would cause a problem would be the high fat content. This isn't an issue as long as it's not a long term thing. Wait for their crops to empty, and give them a little warm water to help flush the fats, wait for THAT to empty, then feed as normal. That is probably even over kill, coconuts are OK for birds, but the fat can block absorption of other nutrients.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It shouldn't harm your bird, the milk just has more pulp than the water does. It's all in the way it's processed and the maturity of the fruit when it's processed. Many people use coconut oil to lose weight and there have been cases of people feeding cattle coconut and their cattle being leaner than those not fed the oil.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, they seem fine this morning. Gave them a slightly runny mix for their next feed and they've done well.


----------

